# 2008 Altima Coupe



## Banta25 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey i'm new to this forum, i just purchased a 2008 Altima Coupe 2.5. I'm looking for a cold air intake and exhaust to get started. Can you guys help me?


----------



## 8868DV (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Tony. I can get you the coupe, cat back exaust for $833.00. The cold air intake is still in development. Here is our web sight. Tony

http://www.trademotion.com/splash/index.cfm?siteid=214805


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

you could also do some research and find a muffler you liek the sound of and just have a local exhaust shop weld it in with some new pipe and all. would probably be a lot cheaper then buying a whole kit


----------



## ALTIMA3.52002 (Nov 2, 2007)

Could a 350Z Exhaust fit on the Coupe?

I also purchased a 2008 3.5 Coupe


----------

